# Good guitar teacher downtown Toronto ?



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a guitar teacher, I work around downtown so if anybody can recommend good, knowledge teacher. I played for years now but feel no improve at all. I stuck into same level and get bored and sold all the gears, I need some one give me great motivation and courage..

I did try some teacher through Kijiji or local music store without success

Thanks guys


----------

